# Poudriere Server - Install from ports or packages?



## Sheekamoo (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm creating a poudriere server but I'm wondering what the best method is for installing the needed packages on that server.

For example, I need to install the following:
ports-mgmt/poudriere
ports-mgmt/portmaster
www/nginx

And I'd like to install these as well:
editors/vim-lite
sysutils/tmux
sysutils/htop

The guides I've read for setting up a poudriere server have these installed from ports. But as part of the server setup they also recommend disabling the default package repo and instead pointing to the local repo through poudriere.

Won't this lead to a mixing of ports and packages?

Should I instead install the above tools using pkg, then once I've built my own packages switch from the default repo to my custom repo and reinstall? I'm not customizing any of the above packages, so I shouldn't run into issues.
Should I use ports for everything on the poudriere server (and use the packages created on this server for pkg installs on all my other freeBSD servers)?
I'm trying to avoid the mixing of ports and packages on the poudriere server, but these guides I'm reading seem to start with ports and then switch to packages... which seems conflicting.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2017)

portmaster(8) is not required. Actually you're never going to use it. 



Sheekamoo said:


> The guides I've read for setting up a poudriere server have these installed from ports. But as part of the server setup they also recommend disabling the default package repo and instead pointing to the local repo through poudriere.


It's a bit of an chicken and egg problem. So I'd initially install poudriere from packages (the default settings are fine). Once it's set up it can build itself. After the first run you can remove the FreeBSD repositories and point to server to itself (I recommend using a file:// reference).


----------

